# Sex és a magyar törvények



## Feri T (2004 Február 7)

A szatírnak maximum két év, a téren szexelőnek tízezer forint a büntetés 

Legfeljebb tízezer forint bírságra számíthat az a pornószínész páros, akiket orális szex gyakorlása közben kaptak rajta csütörtökön fényes nappal a fővárosban alig 150 méterre a rendőrség Teve utcai székházától. Egy magányos mutogató kétéves büntetést is kaphat, egy üzletet kötő prostituált pedig 150 ezer forintos bírságot kockáztat. 

Közerkölcs megsértése címén indult szabálysértési eljárás az ellen a pár ellen, amelynek hölgy tagja orálisan elégítette ki partnerét csütörtök délelőtt az utcán, a rendőrség Teve utcai székháza mellett. A József Attila Színház melletti jelenetre egy állampolgár hívta föl a rendőrök figyelmét. A kiérkező járőrök még a helyszínen találták a fiatalokat, akik elismerték a történteket. Mint mondták, pornófilmet készítettek, a jelenetet egy videokamera rögzítette. A rendőrök a kazettát nem kobozták el. Az eljárás során döntenek majd arról, hogy esetleg a Teve utcai rendőrpalota megjelenítésével a háttérben alkalmassá válik-e a film a testület lejáratására vagy sem. 
A meztelenkedő páros a közerkölcs megsértése címén indított eljárás végén maximum tízezer forintos bírságra számíthat. Ebből kiindulva ugyanennyi lenne a befizetendő összeg akkor is, ha kicsivel később tűnik fel az esemény valakinek, s már a szeretkezésnél tartanak. Ez pedig elenyésző összeg, akár szemetelésért is befizethetünk ennyit. Főként annak ismeretében tűnik szerénynek a büntetés, ha tudjuk, hogy egy utcalány egy félperces üzletkötésért – az aktus nyilván egy szobában történik majd – akár százezer forint bírságot, vagy hatvannapos elzárást kockáztat. Annak, aki magát mutogatva próbál örömhöz jutni például egy parkban, lebukás esetén kétéves börtönbüntetést kockáztat. 
Lapunknak nyilatkozó szakértők úgy vélték, meg lett volna a lehetőség arra is, hogy a lényegesen súlyosabb megítélésű rendzavarás címén vonják felelősségre a párost. Ez esetben őrizetbe vehették volna őket, és gyorsított eljárásban kerülhettek volna bíróság elé, s akár 150 ezer forint büntetést vagy hatvannapos elzárást is kiszabhattak volna, plusz a kazettát is el lehetett volna kobozni. 
Nem olyan rég egy budapesti belső kerület terén a bokrok alatt vesztett rajta egy szerelmespár. Ôket előállításuk után elengedték, ám ők is több tízezer forint bírságra számíthatnak. 


Azt a teremburáját !!!! 10000 forint ?? De kemény bűntetés !!!
Az elkészült kazettáért lehet, hogy százezreket kapnak. Az a kis tízezrecske még vígan belefér.  
Érdekes, hogy a közbotrányokozás az túró. A rendőrség épületének a látványa a filmen az már valami. Az a rendőrök lejáratása !!! A Teve utcában !!! futyul


----------



## Spanky (2004 Február 8)

Na tessék,
ez lett a régi utcámbol


----------



## jullan (2004 Február 8)

Spanky,

Hát látod hova jut a világ....


----------



## Pufi (2004 Február 8)

Lassan le kell szerelni az utkereszteződésekben a piros lámpákat mert még lesznek akik félreértik


----------



## Spanky (2004 Február 8)

> _Originally posted by Pufi_@Feb 8 2004, 09:43 AM
> * Lassan le kell szerelni az utkereszteződésekben a piros lámpákat mert még lesznek akik félreértik  *


----------



## Feri T (2004 Február 8)

> _Originally posted by Pufi_@Feb 8 2004, 11:43 AM
> * Lassan le kell szerelni az utkereszteződésekben a piros lámpákat mert még lesznek akik félreértik  *


 Azért talán még vagyunk egy páran, akik megtanították a gyerekeiknek, hogy ez a piros lámpa, nem az a piros lámpa !


----------



## afca (2007 November 24)

Feri T írta:


> A szatírnak maximum két év, a téren szexelőnek tízezer forint a büntetés
> 
> Legfeljebb tízezer forint bírságra számíthat az a pornószínész páros, akiket orális szex gyakorlása közben kaptak rajta csütörtökön fényes nappal a fővárosban alig 150 méterre a rendőrség Teve utcai székházától. Egy magányos mutogató kétéves büntetést is kaphat, egy üzletet kötő prostituált pedig 150 ezer forintos bírságot kockáztat.
> 
> ...


 

Szexeljen utcán más is és meggazdagszik.Ha megmerte tenni,,bevállalta,,miért kell megvetni?Nem mindennap csinállják.Az a baj,hogy nagyon prűdek lettünk.A rendőreink meg letudják járatni ennélkül is magukat.


----------



## Totu Erika (2007 November 24)

Szegenyek jo, hogy nem fagytak egybe.


----------



## pekarsipos (2007 November 24)

Visza kellene hozni a nagyon régi törvényeket.Legalább is a sexuális búntények kapcsán.Mi az a pár év amit kap a ilető ahoz képest hogy mekora kárt tesz a alany pszihikájában.
ELL LEHET ILYENT FELEJTENNI?????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## angyalkám (2007 November 24)

Gondoltam hogy irok egy pársort, de meg gondoltam magamat, sohasem szerrettem a kurvákat!


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 24)

angyalkám írta:


> Gondoltam hogy irok egy pársort, de meg gondoltam magamat, sohasem szerrettem a kurvákat!




Hogy lehet ilyen hülyeséget írni? Mert ebböll semmi nem jön ki,,,,kiss


----------



## Griffi (2007 November 24)

Ha szerinted prűdség felháborodni azon, hogy az utcán él valaki nemi életet, az megdöbbentő....



afca írta:


> Szexeljen utcán más is és meggazdagszik.Ha megmerte tenni,,bevállalta,,miért kell megvetni?Nem mindennap csinállják.Az a baj,hogy nagyon prűdek lettünk.A rendőreink meg letudják járatni ennélkül is magukat.


----------



## cathy222 (2007 November 24)

afca írta:


> Szexeljen utcán más is és meggazdagszik.Ha megmerte tenni,,bevállalta,,miért kell megvetni?Nem mindennap csinállják.Az a baj,hogy nagyon prűdek lettünk.A rendőreink meg letudják járatni ennélkül is magukat.


Mik lettünk? :-D Mert korában elfogadottabb volt szted az utcai szexelés? 
Pufi, ez a piroslámpás duma nagyon tuti! :-D


----------



## afca (2007 November 25)

Nem azt mondtam,hogy elfogadottabb.Csak azt,hogy engem nemérdekel.Nem minden nap ütközik az ember utcai sexelőkbe.Jóval több részeg van az utcán vagy drogos.Azon miért nem botránkozunk meg?Inkább látnák utcai sexelőt mint alkoholistát.


----------



## cathy222 (2007 November 25)

afca írta:


> Nem azt mondtam,hogy elfogadottabb.Csak azt,hogy engem nemérdekel.Nem minden nap ütközik az ember utcai sexelőkbe.Jóval több részeg van az utcán vagy drogos.Azon miért nem botránkozunk meg?Inkább látnák utcai sexelőt mint alkoholistát.


Nem, persze. Csak azt írtad , hogy prüdek lettünk. Ez azt sugallja, hogy korábban nem voltunk azok...
Mondjuk az utcai szexelés engem is zavarna. Az csak két ember ügye, minek beavatni a nagyközönséget is.


----------



## jepeti (2007 November 25)

Ne keverjük az üzletet az örömökkel....
Úgy látszik, jó pénzért mindent. Mindent... ?


----------



## Ila1 (2007 November 25)

Spanky írta:


> Na tessék,
> ez lett a régi utcámbol


Erről eszembe jutott valami: van a volt utcádban kapualj????


----------



## bubu (2007 November 26)

Ila1 írta:


> Erről eszembe jutott valami: van a volt utcádban kapualj????



En valaszolok Kedves Ila1! A Spanky ugyanis Mexikoban van,
es nincs gepkozelben..?/
Igen volt es meg van is elegge 
mely kapualj!!kiss


----------



## Csoti (2007 November 26)

Ha otthon az emberek kielégítő (szabad, mély, kötetlen, stb., stb.) szexuális életet élnének, akkor egyszerűen megszűnne a pornóipar. Ki nézné a műanyag filmet, ha élőben megélni mindezt százszor jobb lenne?
A témával kapocsban a legjobb könyv, amit eddig olvastam: Osho-Szexügyekről
És persze nem csak otthon lehetne...


----------



## cathy222 (2007 November 26)

Csoti írta:


> Ki nézné a műanyag filmet, ha élőben megélni mindezt százszor jobb lenne?


A pasik.


----------



## Csoti (2007 November 26)

cathy222 írta:


> A pasik.



Lehet


----------



## Ila1 (2007 November 26)

bubu írta:


> En valaszolok Kedves Ila1! A Spanky ugyanis Mexikoban van,
> es nincs gepkozelben..?/
> Igen volt es meg van is elegge
> mely kapualj!!kiss


 
 köszi Bubu, kielégítő választ adtál 

Hogy én most micsoda irigy vagyok...én is szívesen elidőznék kicsit Mexikóban 

Puszilom Csöpit és persze Téged is


----------



## gödipista (2008 Március 30)

Barátaim! Szeretett hazánkban, Kúrlandban, messze nem az a legnagyobb probléma, hogy kúrnak az utcán... egyébként ez azért nem mindennapos.Bármelyikőtök tudna valós problémáról (problémákról) beszámolni! Aki nem, az viszont olyan boldog ember, akit módfelett irígyelek!


----------



## toci26 (2008 Április 16)

Olyan törvény kéne mint Hollandiában


----------



## 1mazsika (2008 Április 16)

Minnél jobban tágítják a szxualitás határait annál aberráltabbak az emberek!
Régen még tabu volt! Ma már semmi sem a régi. Nem az a probléma, hogy beszélünk róla mert ez természetes. A baj az, hogy egy 6 éves gyerek is már tudja ezek a dolgok miről szólnak.


----------



## Robiii (2008 Április 23)

toci26 írta:


> Olyan törvény kéne mint Hollandiában



melyikre gondolsz? ))


----------



## KriszTom (2008 Április 23)

1mazsika írta:


> Minnél jobban tágítják a szxualitás határait annál aberráltabbak az emberek!
> Régen még tabu volt! Ma már semmi sem a régi. Nem az a probléma, hogy beszélünk róla mert ez természetes. A baj az, hogy egy 6 éves gyerek is már tudja ezek a dolgok miről szólnak.


Teljes mértékben egyet értek veled. nem vagyok én se prűd, de!
9 éves voltam, amikor a testvérem született. Anyukám akkor rábízott a nagymamámra. Én pedig hisztiztem és toporzékoltam, hogy a gólya miért nem hozza ide a kistestvéremet, miért kell ezért elvinni az anyukámat? 
Persze most már ezen én is jót mosolygok, ha visszaemlékszem rá. A rendszerváltás előtt még nem világosították fel a gyereket 6 évesen. És azt mondom, hogy addig voltam igazán gyerek, míg a felnőttek dolgaiba nem volt belátásom. Jó volt úgy, ahogy volt


----------



## TihiTodor (2008 Május 2)

A probléma az, hogy gyermekeink szexualitása pornográfián csiszolódik. Ma már nem a testi-lelki vágyról, szerelemről, ifjúi hévről, ill. vidám, pajzán kalandokról szól a dolog. Gépiesen, a szélsőséges ( extrém, néhol aberrált ) aktusokat bemutató filmeket láthatunk. Hogy némelyiknek története is van ??? Na ne !!!
Megnézik a srácok. "Ja, így köll eztet csinálni?" 
Megnézik a lányok is ( persze, hogy nézik ) . " Ja, nekem így kell viselkednem, mindent megtennem, megalázkodnom?"
És ( mivel csak ezt látják), ez lesz a természetes.
Arra buzdítani, hogy más is kövesse a példájukat az utcán? 
AFCA! Képzeld el az idilt: Sétálsz az utcán, látod a bámész tömeget gyűlni a sarkon. Te is odamész, hallva a kiszüremlő hangokat, elégedetten kiáltasz fel: Végre még valaki bevállalja. Erre a hangra felkapja fejét az éppen nyüstölt önkéntes, és tágra meredt szemmel kérdi tőled:
Te meg mit keresel itt, APA ?????


----------



## hapek (2008 Május 4)

Anya vagyok.


----------



## Kitty2 (2008 Május 4)

Mit is mondhatnék, szegény, szegény mai fiatalok.és ezt komolyan is gondolom.
Mert mi is van , még óvodás a gyerek , de amint észreveszi és észreveszi a hírdetésket, amik hatalamas betűkkel árasztják a kétértelmű sexuláis poénokat, aztán a szülő csak nézhet , hogyan magyarázza meg, ha veszi egyáltalán a fáradságot , hogy valamit válaszoljon , sok esetben oda sem figyel. Mert sokkal fontosabb dolga van , rohanni dolgozni , hogy legyen mit enni.Aztán ott a szerető még oda is időt kell szakítani.Az emancipált nő dolgozik , épp , mint a férfi , mert ezt várja el a társadalom.Aztán a gyerek meg csak nő , mint a fű , és felszed dolgokta itt ott az iskola WC-ben.meg egyéb ilyen helyeken.A jobb érzésű gyerek , még a fiúk is visszahúzódókak lesznek ,a többség meg követi a trendet.Diszkózik, iszik rosszabb esetben drogozik is.
És akkor már minek beszélni a sex-ről. hiszen azt sem tudják mi a lényege, hogy mit jelent két ember közt a híd a lélek ,mert soha nem hallottak róla. Van a dugás azt annyi.Eleinte érdekes meg jó , de aztán kiégnek és már nem is olyan érdekes.
Aztán ott vannak 30évesen jobb esetben. és akár be is fejezhetik , mert az életnek nincs értelme , hát így nincs is.


----------



## iladino (2008 Május 7)

a mai fiataloknál csak szex van a szerelem nyugdíjba ment.ha valaki kimondja hogy szeretlek az már csucs és rogton elhiszik,nem foglalkoznak azzal,hogy ez mennyire oszinte. amikor rájonnek hogy a másik csak kihasználta oket jon a depresszio, az alkohol ,a drog.aztán látnak vagy hallanak egy ilyen párrol-holnapután minden második sarkon szexszelo fiatalokat látunk........ennyit az"ok legalább válalják"-hoz. 
a kov.gondolat... ha valaki 2 másodpercre szét nyitja a kabátját az 2évet jelent.......
a 10perc rendes szex -10000ft.-hát hol itt a logika-ez így igazságos?......és mi csodálkozunk mivé fejlodik a fiatalság


----------



## Ila1 (2008 Május 7)

1mazsika írta:


> Minnél jobban tágítják a szxualitás határait annál aberráltabbak az emberek!
> Régen még tabu volt! Ma már semmi sem a régi. Nem az a probléma, hogy beszélünk róla mert ez természetes. A baj az, hogy egy 6 éves gyerek is már tudja ezek a dolgok miről szólnak.


Kedves Mazsika!

Amiről beszélsz, az egy teljesen természetes folyamat. A mai gyerekek gyorsabban és előbb érnek, mint az én korosztályom, a szüleimé, vagy a nagyszüleimé. Ezt a pszichológia akcelerációnak hívja és evvel semmi baj sincs. 
Amit a szüleim 10 évesen megatnultak, azt én 6 évesen, a fiam pedig már 4 évesen tudja. Természetes folyamat, ahogy az is, hogy a gyerekeim sokkal magasabbak lesznek nálam vagy a férjemnél. 

A felvilágosításról pedig csak annyit szeretnék mondani, hogy a gyerekek 3 éves koruktól abba a szakaszba lépnek fejlődésük során, ahol már előkerül a biológiai szerep vállalása. Felfedezik a saját testüket, különbséget tesznek fiú és lány között, minden nemre kialakul a saját nemére jellemző viselkedés... véleményem szerint már ebben a korban el kell kezdeni a szexuális felvilágosítást. Arra gondolok, hogy meg kell ismerniük a gyerekeknek saját testüket, mitől különbözik az anyáétól és apáétól és mindezt az ő nyelvükön megbeszélni velük. A szülők felelőssége, hogy a gyerekeik milyen életet fognak majd élni, mennyire lesznek tisztában olyan fogalmakkal, hogy mit jelent a saját testünk, miért és hogyan változik a testük az évek során, mint jelent a szerelem és a szexualitás ... 

Elsősorban a szülők felelőssége, hogy a gyerekeik milyen felnőttekké válnak. Tv reklámok, hírdetések, külső hatások mindig lesznek a gyerekeink életében, de ha vesszük a fáradtságot és az ő nyelvükön elmagyarázzuk mi mit jelent, minek mi az értelme és az értéke a gyerekeinkből értékes és szeretetreméltó, szeretni tudó emberek lesznek. Kommunikálni kell, ennyire egyszerű az egész!


----------



## benczur (2008 Július 5)

Erről a 3 éves kortól kezdődő test-felfedezésről az ovi tervezői nem tudhattak, mert (emlékeim szerint) csak egy koedukált wc-nk volt. Azóta se volt ilyen sajnos semelyik intézményben... pedig pl. középiskolában díjaztam volna.


----------



## elke (2008 Augusztus 31)

Na én meg ordítok egyet a szexrabszolgákért!A szexuálisan kihasznált megnyomorított nőkért lányokért férfiakért és a gyerekekért!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ezekről is lehetne itt beszélni! Mert a szex nem mindig önkéntes . Több van a mélyben mint ami a felszínre kerül.


----------



## kissa05 (2008 December 12)

szerintem nem csak a szexualitás területén kellene változtatni a törvényeken. Manapság a vállalkozás területén is az van, hogy vagy próbálsz becsülettel élni és talán nem halsz éhen, vagy ha véletlenül vétkezel vagy rosszul könyvelsz, esetleg elmarad egy számla, nem úszod meg, rád szállnak. Viszont ha szándékosan milliókat sikkasztasz, nem tesznek ellened semmit. Miskolcon van olyan "vállalkozó" aki a 6. cégét számoltatja fel és nyitja az újat. Persze a réginek több milliós adótartozása van, amit persze nem tudnak behajtani. 

Egyszóval: az egész jogrendszer úgy rossz ahogy van! Arra ösztönöz, hogy bármit is csinálsz, azt csináld nagyban, mert azokhoz nem mer senki szólni.


----------



## cathy222 (2008 December 13)

kissa05 írta:


> szerintem nem csak a szexualitás területén kellene változtatni a törvényeken. Manapság a vállalkozás területén is az van, hogy vagy próbálsz becsülettel élni és talán nem halsz éhen, vagy ha véletlenül vétkezel vagy rosszul könyvelsz, esetleg elmarad egy számla, nem úszod meg, rád szállnak. Viszont ha szándékosan milliókat sikkasztasz, nem tesznek ellened semmit. Miskolcon van olyan "vállalkozó" aki a 6. cégét számoltatja fel és nyitja az újat. Persze a réginek több milliós adótartozása van, amit persze nem tudnak behajtani.
> 
> Egyszóval: az egész jogrendszer úgy rossz ahogy van! Arra ösztönöz, hogy bármit is csinálsz, azt csináld nagyban, mert azokhoz nem mer senki szólni.



 Néha azt gondolja az ember, nem is törvényeket, inkább kiskapukat gyártanak a jogalkotók.


----------



## kattantdebil (2008 December 18)

Nincs nő, nincs sírás.


----------



## Piera_23 (2008 December 27)

Kinek a pap, kinek a paplan


----------



## pekte (2009 Január 4)

Nem az az utcalány aki pénz kér egy menetért, hanem az akinek odaadod a havi fizetésed és este fáj a feje. Ezt persze nem bünteti a törvény.


----------



## cathy222 (2009 Január 6)

pekte írta:


> Nem az az utcalány aki pénz kér egy menetért, hanem az akinek odaadod a havi fizetésed és este fáj a feje. Ezt persze nem bünteti a törvény.



Viszont rendes utcalány nem mos, főz, takarít rád, nem ápolja a szívedet, nem neveli a gyerekedet, és nem adja be a közösbe az ő havi fizetést.


----------



## mortein79 (2009 Január 16)

De egy rendes utcalány azért jó, mert pont a mosás-főzés dolgoktól mentes, azt kapod amit akarsz és kész.


----------



## dani888 (2009 Január 17)

"azt kapod amit akarsz és kész."
meg esetleg herpeszt, mint a menzákon...


----------



## tibinet (2009 Február 15)

morteinbak igaza van nemparancsol neked es csak aszt teszi amit te akarsz 

csak eleg nagy a riziko naluk


----------



## rokcy (2009 Február 21)

Hát érdekes lett volna a hír úgy  
"letartóztattak egy utcán egymást kielégítő párt, de a rendőrségnek kemény munkába és erőfeszítésbe tellett mire külön cellába tudták őket helyezni, ugyanis a hölgy nem akart elszakadni a párjától. Mint később kiderült, azért nem, mert a hidegben szájába fagyott párja férfiassága"
xD


----------



## edzőbá (2009 Február 23)

Azért lehet, hogy megpróbálnám, ha lenne egy felesleges 10-esem...de nincs, marad a lakás, nyáron sátor, autó...


----------



## hotelaudit (2009 Március 24)

Sok igazság van szavaidban. Sajnos egyet is kell, hogy értsek veled. De azt sem szabad elfelejteni, hogy sok minden a nagy női egyenjoguságok kiharcolásának is köszönhető  Régen a nő feladata az volt, amire született. A gyerekkel, gyerekekkel kellett lennie. Most meg kiharcolták maguknak az egyenjoguságot, s kicsit elfajzott a világ ebbe az irányba: menjen a nő is dolgozni. Persze érdekes módon a statisztikák alapján a nők fizetése mindig alacsonyabb mint a férfiaké, szóval annyira az egyenjoguság mégsem jött össze  Az egész folyamatnak tényleg csak a gyerekek látják a kárukat, mert nincs törődés irányukba. Én nem vagyok olyan régen apa, 8 hónapja de szerencsésnek mondhatom magam, hogy van időm foglalkozni a gyerekkel, no meg az anyjának is van ideje rá (neki még több is).


----------



## Spanky (2009 Március 25)

hotelaudit írta:


> Sok igazság van szavaidban. Sajnos egyet is kell, hogy értsek veled. De azt sem szabad elfelejteni, hogy sok minden a nagy női egyenjoguságok kiharcolásának is köszönhető  Régen a nő feladata az volt, amire született. A gyerekkel, gyerekekkel kellett lennie. Most meg kiharcolták maguknak az egyenjoguságot, s kicsit elfajzott a világ ebbe az irányba: menjen a nő is dolgozni. Persze érdekes módon a statisztikák alapján a nők fizetése mindig alacsonyabb mint a férfiaké, szóval annyira az egyenjoguság mégsem jött össze  Az egész folyamatnak tényleg csak a gyerekek látják a kárukat, mert nincs törődés irányukba. Én nem vagyok olyan régen apa, 8 hónapja de szerencsésnek mondhatom magam, hogy van időm foglalkozni a gyerekkel, no meg az anyjának is van ideje rá (neki még több is).



:shock:

Huuu, hogy en menyire nem ertek egyett Veled!


----------



## Saridon (2009 Március 25)

hotelaudit írta:


> Sok igazság van szavaidban. Sajnos egyet is kell, hogy értsek veled. De azt sem szabad elfelejteni, hogy sok minden a nagy női egyenjoguságok kiharcolásának is köszönhető  Régen a nő feladata az volt, amire született. A gyerekkel, gyerekekkel kellett lennie. Most meg kiharcolták maguknak az egyenjoguságot, s kicsit elfajzott a világ ebbe az irányba: menjen a nő is dolgozni. Persze érdekes módon a statisztikák alapján a nők fizetése mindig alacsonyabb mint a férfiaké, szóval annyira az egyenjoguság mégsem jött össze  Az egész folyamatnak tényleg csak a gyerekek látják a kárukat, mert nincs törődés irányukba. Én nem vagyok olyan régen apa, 8 hónapja de szerencsésnek mondhatom magam, hogy van időm foglalkozni a gyerekkel, no meg az anyjának is van ideje rá (neki még több is).


Kiharcoltuk?Mire születtünk?Keresel annyit,hogy a feleségednek soha ne kelljen dolgoznia és a családodnak mindene meglegyen???????????????????????????????
:9::!::
És még finom voltam és nőies...


----------



## sequence9 (2009 Április 29)

Enyhén szólva diszkriminatív ez a vélemény a nőkről... Még hogy erre születtek! Az ember az embernek születik, azt pedig, hogy mit csinál, az dönti el, hogy hogyan éli az életét. Ha valaki ma szegénynek születik az maradjon is szegény? Csak mert ennek született. Piha...


----------



## cathy222 (2009 Május 1)

hotelaudit írta:


> Sok igazság van szavaidban. Sajnos egyet is kell, hogy értsek veled. De azt sem szabad elfelejteni, hogy sok minden a nagy női egyenjoguságok kiharcolásának is köszönhető  Régen a nő feladata az volt, amire született. A gyerekkel, gyerekekkel kellett lennie. Most meg kiharcolták maguknak az egyenjoguságot, s kicsit elfajzott a világ ebbe az irányba: menjen a nő is dolgozni. Persze érdekes módon a statisztikák alapján a nők fizetése mindig alacsonyabb mint a férfiaké, szóval annyira az egyenjoguság mégsem jött össze  Az egész folyamatnak tényleg csak a gyerekek látják a kárukat, mert nincs törődés irányukba. Én nem vagyok olyan régen apa, 8 hónapja de szerencsésnek mondhatom magam, hogy van időm foglalkozni a gyerekkel, no meg az anyjának is van ideje rá (neki még több is).



Lehet, ha a férfiak jól hozták volna a feladatukat, a nőknek eszükbe nem jutott volna emancipálódni. De valami nem működött jól, így muszáj volt a nőknek lépni.


----------



## NomádHun (2009 Május 17)

HAT SZORNYU ,szornyu az ilyen.


----------



## bakonszegiadam (2009 Május 17)

*Válság miatt*



pekarsipos írta:


> Visza kellene hozni a nagyon régi törvényeket.Legalább is a sexuális búntények kapcsán.Mi az a pár év amit kap a ilető ahoz képest hogy mekora kárt tesz a alany pszihikájában.
> ELL LEHET ILYENT FELEJTENNI?????????????????????????????????????????????



Sziasztok!

Nem tudom, hogy kanadában milyen súlyú a válság de itt nagy.
Nem csodálkozom hogyha idáig fajulna az ország, hiszen ha csak így tudnak gyorsan pénzt szerezni. Igazad van pekarsipos ezt nem lehet elfelejteni, de HA* nincs más módszerük?

*a roma származásúak nevét már ki se ejtem, na mert azok képesek bármire. Kivéve DOLGOZNI!!

Üdv.: Ádám


----------



## Jupiterrr (2009 Május 21)

A médiát nem büntetik a törvények, ha szeméremsértő műsorokat ad közzé??? Pedig van néhány TV adó, amely naponta ezt teszi, csak már annyira hozzászoktunk, hogy észre sem vesszük. 
Elvégre milyen értékeket alakítanak ki a fiatalokban azok a műsorok, melyekben Kelemen Anna szerepel?


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Május 24)

> Elvégre milyen értékeket alakítanak ki a fiatalokban azok a műsorok, melyekben Kelemen Anna szerepel?


 
Ki az a Kelemen Anna? 





<!-- / message -->


----------



## bbslut (2009 Június 12)

Ernoe írta:


> Ki az a Kelemen Anna?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo a kep
Sajat?)))


----------



## kapasda (2009 Június 19)

Hát nem tom, szerintem szégyen, idáig elfajulni, h közterületen csinálni, a rendőrség előtt. Szerintem sokkal több büntetés érdemelnének, mivel erkölcsben másokat is sérenek ezzel. Felháborító.
üdv Dani


----------



## bandre23 (2009 Június 22)

*Nemsokára*

elpusztitja magát a " fejlett "civilizációnk


----------



## drodoka (2009 Július 1)

Szerintem örüljünk annak, hogy a rendőrök intézkedtek, és nem csatlakoztak...


----------



## orsiw (2009 Július 21)

Most mi a baj? Legalább tanulnak a gyerekek!


----------



## taxi80 (2009 Július 24)

Az biztos,hogy meg kell gondolni a mai világban,hogy ki,mikor,mit mond!!


----------



## Mattknot (2009 Augusztus 16)

akkorhaén Tiszaparton dugok meg valakit azt mennyire büntetik?
(még csak 16 éves vagyok)


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Augusztus 16)

A probléma törzs részét szerintem még csak nem is ez képezi, hanem az egész fogalom leértékelődése. Öregapám egyik sokat hangoztatott bölcselkedése volt hogy pár évszázada a p*nán még országok dőltek meg, ma meg lassan utánnad dobják.
A mónika show-ot is 5 perc erejéig néztem, mert az első alkalommal hogy rákapcsoltam valami drága rézbőrű gyermek akarta épp az anyjának elmondani, hogy ő szeretne családot és gyereket is, de mellé egy férfit is mert ő bi, majd ezt hosszassan ecsetelte is a nagyközönségnek.

Úgy értem, a mai gyerekek már azt hiszik hogy a párkapcsolat, az élettársi kapcsolat a sexel egyenlő. Hol vannak az emberi kapcsolatok? Bizalom? Szeretet? Ott lenni ha a másiknak szüksége van valakire? hol vannak a fogalmak amik egy családot családdá tesznek?
Félreértés ne essék, nem hiszem hogy ez egy olyan folyamat lenne amit le lehet állítani, mert az a gyerek akit egy ilyen csak a sex kedvéért össze ruccanó pár hozott a világra maga sem lesz képes normális családot, párkapcsoaltot létrehozni (tisztelet a kivételnek).


----------



## Mattknot (2009 Augusztus 16)

Aerensiniac írta:


> A probléma törzs részét szerintem még csak nem is ez képezi, hanem az egész fogalom leértékelődése. Öregapám egyik sokat hangoztatott bölcselkedése volt hogy pár évszázada a p*nán még országok dőltek meg, ma meg lassan utánnad dobják.
> A mónika show-ot is 5 perc erejéig néztem, mert az első alkalommal hogy rákapcsoltam valami drága rézbőrű gyermek akarta épp az anyjának elmondani, hogy ő szeretne családot és gyereket is, de mellé egy férfit is mert ő bi, majd ezt hosszassan ecsetelte is a nagyközönségnek.
> 
> Úgy értem, a mai gyerekek már azt hiszik hogy a párkapcsolat, az élettársi kapcsolat a sexel egyenlő. Hol vannak az emberi kapcsolatok? Bizalom? Szeretet? Ott lenni ha a másiknak szüksége van valakire? hol vannak a fogalmak amik egy családot családdá tesznek?
> Félreértés ne essék, nem hiszem hogy ez egy olyan folyamat lenne amit le lehet állítani, mert az a gyerek akit egy ilyen csak a sex kedvéért össze ruccanó pár hozott a világra maga sem lesz képes normális családot, párkapcsoaltot létrehozni (tisztelet a kivételnek).



Öhh nemértem miről beszélsz persz biztos túl fiatal vagyok 1ébként ott a bizalom a szeretet+stb. mikor komoly kapcsolatba kezdek ha elmegyek bulizni haverokkal és épp úgyesik jól akkor dugok égbe világba és nemonddjátok h ez nemjó mert mindennek megvan a maga rendje azért vagyok fiatal hogy kitomboljam magam


----------



## misslaura (2009 Augusztus 16)

p*nán még országok dőltek meg, ma meg lassan utánnad dobják.

Aer , ezt még nem hallottam ! :lol::lol: 
Hát az igaz a nagyapád ideje ota sokat változott a világ !


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Augusztus 16)

Mattknot írta:


> Öhh nemértem miről beszélsz persz biztos túl fiatal vagyok 1ébként ott a bizalom a szeretet+stb. mikor komoly kapcsolatba kezdek ha elmegyek bulizni haverokkal és épp úgyesik jól akkor dugok égbe világba és nemonddjátok h ez nemjó mert mindennek megvan a maga rendje azért vagyok fiatal hogy kitomboljam magam


Nos, a probléma ott kezdődik hogy ez természetesnek, elfogadottnak, normálisnak tűnik egyes fiataloknak, mert ezt látják.

Ugye ilyenkor jön le az a dolog hogy minden ember olyan amilyenné a környezete teszi, és ezért nem jönnek sorozatban Nobel díjasok a gettókból viszont helyettük ontják a bűnözőket és a mentálisan szét szabdalt egyéneket. 
Persze ez egyben azt is jelenti, hogy bármely ember képes megváltozni ha megtapasztalja a szeretet és a gondoskodást, csak az a helyzet hogy ugye minél több generáció jön le erről a "civilizált" futó szallagrol, annál kevesebb olyan marad akitől tapasztalni lehetne.

Aztán végeredményben mindegy. Ez egy körforgás, az új generációk mindig találnak kivetni valót az éppen aktuális világrendben, ezért köröz a történelemben a civilizálódás és az anarchia, a materializmus és a spiritizmus.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Augusztus 16)

misslaura írta:


> p*nán még országok dőltek meg, ma meg lassan utánnad dobják.
> 
> Aer , ezt még nem hallottam ! :lol::lol:
> Hát az igaz a nagyapád ideje ota sokat változott a világ !


Egyébként érdekes hogy mennyit változott a világ a Trójai Heléna ideje óta, nem? =]


----------



## redlion (2009 Augusztus 16)

Mattknot írta:


> Öhh nemértem miről beszélsz persz biztos túl fiatal vagyok 1ébként ott a bizalom a szeretet+stb. mikor komoly kapcsolatba kezdek ha elmegyek bulizni haverokkal és épp úgyesik jól akkor dugok égbe világba és nemonddjátok h ez nemjó mert mindennek megvan a maga rendje azért vagyok fiatal hogy kitomboljam magam


 
Nem vagy túl fiatal, 16 évesen már megvan az embernek a magához való esze. Az intelligenciát nem teremtik minden bokorban, itt hiánycikk.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Egyébként érdekes hogy mennyit változott a világ a Trójai Heléna ideje óta, nem? =]


 
Vannak még Parisok, Achilleuszok vagy Hectorok?


----------



## misslaura (2009 Augusztus 16)

Vannak még Parisok, Achilleuszok vagy Hectorok?

Red , ez jo kérdes  , kiváncsi vagyok mit válaszol az Aer !

Mattknot , remélem azt azért tudod , hogy kondomot is kell használni ! 
mer külömben a nagy dugás nagyon fájdalmassá is válhat :lol:


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Augusztus 16)

redlion írta:


> Nem vagy túl fiatal, 16 évesen már megvan az embernek a magához való esze. Az intelligenciát nem teremtik minden bokorban, itt hiánycikk.
> Vannak még Parisok, Achilleuszok vagy Hectorok?


Lenni lennének, de más világot élünk =]
Ma kevés az ösztönző erő ahhoz hogy ilyen személyiségek létrejöjjenek. Bár nem tudom ki az a Paris, hacsak nem Hilton, de azt inkább hagyjuk ahol van...


----------



## redlion (2009 Augusztus 17)

Aerensiniac írta:


> .. a p*nán még országok dőltek meg


Paris aki az aranyalmát a nem 'jó' p*nának:lol: adta a görög mitológiában, lett is belőle csetepaté. 



Aerensiniac írta:


> ma meg lassan utánnad dobják.


az utándobott:lol: női-változata a Hilton p*csa a tökéletes prototipusa az értéktelen, felszines, ingyenélő, kivagyi emberszerü lénynek.


----------



## ionon (2009 Augusztus 17)

Mattknot írta:


> Öhh nemértem miről beszélsz persz biztos túl fiatal vagyok 1ébként ott a bizalom a szeretet+stb. mikor komoly kapcsolatba kezdek ha elmegyek bulizni haverokkal és épp úgyesik jól akkor dugok égbe világba és nemonddjátok h ez nemjó mert mindennek megvan a maga rendje azért vagyok fiatal hogy kitomboljam magam


Oszt ha találkozol a rendel ne zavarodj meg lesz pénzed rá az elkövetkezőkben! Ki a rend AIDS!


----------



## misslaura (2009 Augusztus 18)

Red , megnevetettél megint :lol:
Külömben eza Hilton picsa , azért sikeres (volt ) mert Hiltonnak hivják !
penzel pénzt csinált , mindég vannak majmok akik mindent utánoznak ,
én oda sem figyeltem volna , ha nem még a vizcsapbol is nem ö folyt vona !
Ma már minden privált tv adot kitöröltem , ugyhogy ilyesmit nem nézek meg !
Aer , ugye ez egy vizsga kérdés volt ? ( már ugyértem a Paris ) én is olvastam a görög mitologiát ( igaz nagyon régen ) 
ionon a Mattknot már rég lelépett , megvan a pontja ! 
üdv:laura


----------



## AndrikoJanos (2009 Augusztus 23)

A magyar törvények ganajok, és nem csak szexuális téren..


----------



## gcsanadi (2009 Augusztus 31)

Hát aki még jobban le tudja járatni a magyar rendőrséget azt meghívom 1 sörre!! Szerencsétlenek csinálhatnak bármit, azzal baj van. Ennél lejjebb már nincs. A tízezer az nem rossz  Azt kellett volna, hogy zsebből kiperkálnak 100ezret és mondják, hogy a film után még így is marad bőven 
Törvényeinken tényleg lehetne mit változtatni.


----------



## Bence Bence (2009 Szeptember 16)

Szinte hihetetlen, hogy mik vannak!


----------



## Santafe (2009 Szeptember 19)

nem tudom, mikor ültetnek már oda egy épelméjűt, aki szépen beárazza a büntiket?


----------



## Fenyolori (2009 Október 12)

Sziasztok!

Na kedves gcsanadi Kezdheted gyűjteni a pénz a sok sörre, mert sikerült megint kitalálni valamit kedv es jó honatyáinknak és honanyáinknak.

Kiderült, hogy a rendőrök fizetésére csak novemberig van keret, ezért - és itt jön a hoppá... - minél több közbiztonsági birságok kell kiadniuk - központi utasításra - hogy majd a decemberi fizetésüket abból finanszírozza az állam.

A törvényekről meg annyit, hogy a büntetőeljárási törvény - bár most változik és a változást még nem sikerült elolvasnom, de az eddigi egy nagy katyvasz volt csak. A különböző demokratikusnak mondott államok, országok törvényeiből összeollózott és tényleg csupán ollózott valami. 
Akik a törvényt úgymond csinálták - összeollózták - azok között egy olyan ember nem volt aki valaha is ténylegesen dolgozott volna a való életben ezekkel. Csak az íróasztal mögött ülve. Amikor be akartáék vezetni akkor voltam az Abacelli ülésén ahol kitárgyaltuk a tervezetet és több kötetnyi hibaüzenetett szedtünk össze. Ennek ellenére a változatlan tartalommal jelentették meg. Természetesen a lyukak befoltozására tövábbi módosításokra volt szükség , és még továbbiakra és még továbbiakra.

Hát ennyit a törvényekről röviden.

Köszönöm hogy elolvastad.


----------



## lollipopp (2009 Október 16)

*Sex és a magyar törvények???
Amikor terhes nőket látok kint az utcán kurválkodni és max 15 éves lányokat akkor hol van a magyar törvény?
Ezeket élből azonnal bevitetném a lányt az intézetbe a terhes nőtől meg elvenném a gyerekét és legalább 20 évre lecsukatnám ahogy a 15 éves lány szüleit is!
*


----------



## brawn81 (2009 Október 25)

A prostikat kiirtani nem lehet.Esetleg 1 rövid időre de utána visszatérnek mert muszáj nekik.komolyabb büntetést nekik


----------



## Johnny1961 (2009 Október 25)

Bűnözés mindig is volt és mindig is lesz, mert egyébként nem lenne szükség bűnüldözökre...ez igaz a prostitúcióra is.


----------



## lollipopp (2009 Október 29)

Johnny1961 írta:


> Bűnözés mindig is volt és mindig is lesz, mert egyébként nem lenne szükség bűnüldözökre...ez igaz a prostitúcióra is.


Ez úgy hangzik mintha ez így teljesen rendben is lenne ...........


----------



## Luncsi (2009 November 27)

hát igen magyarországon ha valaki elkapja a betörőt akkor még őt büntetik meg érte...hogy korlátozta a betörő mozgását..XD


----------



## davidka1983 (2009 December 4)

bemehettek volna a rendorsegre is forgatni


----------



## cathy222 (2009 December 4)

Luncsi írta:


> hát igen magyarországon ha valaki elkapja a betörőt akkor még őt büntetik meg érte...hogy korlátozta a betörő mozgását..XD



Hát ez így nagyon mókásan hangzik, csak az a ciki, hogy ez TÉNYLEG így van.


----------



## cathy222 (2009 December 4)

lollipopp írta:


> *Sex és a magyar törvények???
> Amikor terhes nőket látok kint az utcán kurválkodni és max 15 éves lányokat akkor hol van a magyar törvény?
> Ezeket élből azonnal bevitetném a lányt az intézetbe a terhes nőtől meg elvenném a gyerekét és legalább 20 évre lecsukatnám ahogy a 15 éves lány szüleit is!
> *



Én elsőnek azokat a himneműeket vitetném el, akik igénybeveszik egy ilyen 15 éves terhes prosti szolgáltatásait. Amíg van igény rá, addig prostik is lesznek. Nem egyoldalú a dolog.


----------



## bali12321 (2009 December 4)

És nem elég, hogy legyenek normális törvények, be is kéne tartatni őket...


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 4)

cathy222 írta:


> Én elsőnek azokat a himneműeket vitetném el, akik igénybeveszik egy ilyen 15 éves terhes prosti szolgáltatásait. Amíg van igény rá, addig prostik is lesznek. Nem egyoldalú a dolog.


Azért ez így eléggé durván hangzik. Nem a másik végen kéne megszüntetni a dolgot, azzal hogy az olyan erkölcsileg, emberileg, etikailag és gerinc ügyileg is eltorzult állatokat akik 10-15 éves gyerekeket pornóra kényszerítenek egy életre lesittelik?

Sokkal előbbre vagyunk ha megszünteted a piacot, na akkor prostizás helyett ezeket a gyerekeket viszik rabszolga munkára vagy csak simán széjjel verik mert semmi hasznot nem nyújtanak. Szerintem ez nem megoldás.

Lehet a piaccal foglalkozni, de amíg a terjesztőt nem kapod el addig annyi mintha semmit se csináltál volna.


----------



## elke (2009 December 4)

Tudod azért az önkielégités topikba mikor képeket kerestem feltünt, hogy nem találok férfi segédeszközt, csak nőknek szólót, már a múzeumi tárgyak között sem, adva van hogy miért.
Hogyan lehet beszüntetni? Mi lenne a tökéletesen hatékony eljárás?
Van megélhetési prostitúció, van közöny....van kereslet addig lesz kínálat is.


----------



## cathy222 (2009 December 4)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Azért ez így eléggé durván hangzik. Nem a másik végen kéne megszüntetni a dolgot, azzal hogy az olyan erkölcsileg, emberileg, etikailag és gerinc ügyileg is eltorzult állatokat akik 10-15 éves gyerekeket pornóra kényszerítenek egy életre lesittelik?
> 
> Sokkal előbbre vagyunk ha megszünteted a piacot, na akkor prostizás helyett ezeket a gyerekeket viszik rabszolga munkára vagy csak simán széjjel verik mert semmi hasznot nem nyújtanak. Szerintem ez nem megoldás.
> 
> Lehet a piaccal foglalkozni, de amíg a terjesztőt nem kapod el addig annyi mintha semmit se csináltál volna.



Nem vitatkozom. De: A prosti piacon nem csak 15 éves gyereklányok futnak. Nem a prostitúció ellen vagyok an blokk, inkább az ilyen devianciák ellen, hogy még szinte gyerek, ráadásul terhes, és akad hímnemű, aki ráéhezik. Pont erre. Hát tudod...
Felelős a szülő is, persze. Felelős a gyerek is. De az ő felelősségük nem menti az igénybevevő felelősségét, és erkölcsi morálját sem.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 4)

cathy222 írta:


> Nem vitatkozom. De: A prosti piacon nem csak 15 éves gyereklányok futnak. Nem a prostitúció ellen vagyok an blokk, inkább az ilyen devianciák ellen, hogy még szinte gyerek, ráadásul terhes, és akad hímnemű, aki ráéhezik. Pont erre. Hát tudod...
> Felelős a szülő is, persze. Felelős a gyerek is. De az ő felelősségük nem menti az igénybevevő felelősségét, és erkölcsi morálját sem.


Most ennyi erővel akad hímnemű amelyik gerontofil (80 év felettieket szereti), van aki a fekáliát szereti, van aki meg a vizeletet (nem vicc), akkor vannak nimfo csajok is amelyikeknek szinte tök mindegy kivel meg hányan, meg akik gyerekekkel vagy állatokkal szeretik csinálni. Ennyi erővel el lehet tenni az emberiség 90%át láb alól mert mindenkinek vannak különböző és nem ritkán betegebbnél betegebb szexuális fantáziái.

Hol kezdjük?
Az egész dolog onnantól furcsán kiábrándító hogy az ember úgy érzi hogy ő nem állat, csak amikor ilyen témákba ütközünk akkor valahogy ez máshogy jön le.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 4)

elke írta:


> Tudod azért az önkielégités topikba mikor képeket kerestem feltünt, hogy nem találok férfi segédeszközt, csak nőknek szólót, már a múzeumi tárgyak között sem, adva van hogy miért.
> Hogyan lehet beszüntetni? Mi lenne a tökéletesen hatékony eljárás?
> Van megélhetési prostitúció, van közöny....van kereslet addig lesz kínálat is.


Azért mert egy "rudat" egyszerűbb csinálni mint egy "lyukat".
Alpári de ezt máshogy nem igen lehet elmagyarázni... beszüntetni pedig nem lehet, ahogy a homoszexualitás körüli exhibicionizmust sem lehet és még sok mást sem.
Azt hogy miért az már meg egy misét... de végeredményben itt érhető tetten hogy az "emberhez" vagy az állathoz áll valaki közelebb.


----------



## cathy222 (2009 December 4)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Most ennyi erővel akad hímnemű amelyik gerontofil (80 év felettieket szereti), van aki a fekáliát szereti, van aki meg a vizeletet (nem vicc), akkor vannak nimfo csajok is amelyikeknek szinte tök mindegy kivel meg hányan, meg akik gyerekekkel vagy állatokkal szeretik csinálni. Ennyi erővel el lehet tenni az emberiség 90%át láb alól mert mindenkinek vannak különböző és nem ritkán betegebbnél betegebb szexuális fantáziái.
> 
> Hol kezdjük?
> Az egész dolog onnantól furcsán kiábrándító hogy az ember úgy érzi hogy ő nem állat, csak amikor ilyen témákba ütközünk akkor valahogy ez máshogy jön le.



Na jóól van, értelek. Ez csak vicc. Nem kell mindent komolyan venni. Sajnos mi ilyen lökött, kívölről erkölcs-csősz, belülről aberrált lények vagyunk. És állatok a javából.


----------



## piti papa (2009 December 5)

Szinte hihetetlen ilyet megtenni szabadon.


----------



## w7445 (2009 December 11)

Azt az oldalát is nézni kell a témának, h ha mindenkit börtönbe zárunk aki valamijen formában eltér az átlagos normáktól, akkor ki fogja eltartani a sok börtöntölteléket.?
Sztem eléggé álszent megközelítés, h valamijen állami hivatalnok egyszercsak eldönti, h ki, mikor, hogy élhet nemi életet.


----------



## cathy222 (2009 December 11)

w7445 írta:


> Azt az oldalát is nézni kell a témának, h ha mindenkit börtönbe zárunk aki valamijen formában eltér az átlagos normáktól, akkor ki fogja eltartani a sok börtöntölteléket.?
> Sztem eléggé álszent megközelítés, h valamijen állami hivatalnok egyszercsak eldönti, h ki, mikor, hogy élhet nemi életet.



Nem udom, nem tudom.  A felhördülésem nem valamilyen formában való eltérésre hanem konrét eltérésre vonatkozott. És nem az a lényeg, hogy ki hogyan éljen nemi életet, hanem hogy hogyan ne. Tudod, a kivételek, amelyek mégis csak erősítik a szabályt.


----------



## Nagyláb (2009 December 11)

GYŰLÖLÖM A NŐI NEMET!!!
/de a női igent, na azt nagyon szeretem/


----------



## Nagyláb (2009 December 11)

és külön utálom, hogy nem jelenik meg itt a magamról felrakott vicces kép ((


----------



## judihugi (2010 Március 28)

*Hmm...*

Velem miért nem történik sosem ilyen? Hmm...


----------



## Solevita (2010 Május 5)

Nos én végigolvastam ezt a témát, de meg kell valljam, sokat csodálkoztam, csalódtam de még többet kacagtam. 29 éves vagyok, és rengeteg dolgot megcsináltam már életemben. Én is sexeltem parkban, liftben, buliwc-ben (az autó eddig kimaradt valahogy) de még nem buktam le, így a véleményem az, hogy az elején említett pár nem tartozik az igazi sexuális örömöket keresők közé, pedig itt már csak arról szól minden. Ami meg a kort illeti, hát szerintem ha 3 évesen nem is, de 8-9 évesen már simán meg tudják különböztetni a fiatalok, hogy milyen is a sexuális érdeklődésük és hovatartozásuk. Nekem lányom van (na most tuti páran megátkoznak és megköveznek) 7 éves lesz de én minden elmondok és megmutatok neki, ami csak érdekli és leköti. Legyen szó sexről, erőszakról, vagy akár tudományról. Ha eljön az idő, nem fogom tiltani a sextől, semmilyen formájától. Sőt. Inkább megmutatom, és elmagyarázom, hogy mire számítson, és milyen következményekkel járhat, amit tesz és amit vállal. Talán bűn ilyet mondani, de szerintem nagy "ribanc" lesz belőle. De amíg tudja, és tud vigyázni magára, valamint inkább bennem bízik és hozzám fordul segítségért ( ahogy eddig is tette, és remélem ez marad is így) addig sokkal nagyobb biztonságba tudom , mintha tiltanám és nevelni próbálnám a "jóra". Na és ha addig fajul a dolog, és elkapják az utcán és megbüntetik ( ami remélem nem történik meg, hisz inkább hozza haza a srácot), akkor én szó nélkül kifizetem a bírságot , és majd levonom a zsebpénzéből. Végezetül az én nagyapám okos megjegyzése, ami szintén igaz, és szerintem ide vág (82 éves volt az öreg, amikor ezt mondta) " Ídes fijjam, egyet jegyezzé meg. Amellik nő le akaa szopni, annak meg kő engedni!"


----------



## norbi2313 (2010 Július 4)

Sajna a mai világ már csak ilyen ez van!!


----------



## Integra (2010 November 27)

pekarsipos írta:


> Visza kellene hozni a nagyon régi törvényeket.Legalább is a sexuális búntények kapcsán.Mi az a pár év amit kap a ilető ahoz képest hogy mekora kárt tesz a alany pszihikájában.
> ELL LEHET ILYENT FELEJTENNI?????????????????????????????????????????????



Én csak nevettem rajta, tehát az én "pszihikámban" lehet a baj.
De igazad van, felejthetetlen.


----------



## Ernoe (2010 December 15)

Már többször hallottam a német televizioban és olvashato több helyen az interneten, hogy Magyarországon megvilágitott helységben (lámpafénynél) tilos a szeretkezés
-
"Wer in Budapest das Licht einschaltet, macht sich strafbar! Sex ist hier nur im Dunkeln erlaubt, das gilt auch für Ehepaare und im eigenen Haus "
-
"Aki Budapesten felkapcsolja a villanyt, büntetedö cseleményt követ el! Szex itt csak sötétben megengedett, ez érvényes házaspárokra és saját lakás esetén is..."
-






-
Szerintem jobb ha meggyujtjuk a lámpát...


----------



## flow03 (2010 December 18)

afca írta:


> Nem azt mondtam,hogy elfogadottabb.Csak azt,hogy engem nemérdekel.Nem minden nap ütközik az ember utcai sexelőkbe.Jóval több részeg van az utcán vagy drogos.Azon miért nem botránkozunk meg?Inkább látnák utcai sexelőt mint alkoholistát.


nem is tudom.
van benne valami...
legszívesebben egyiket sem látnám.


----------



## flow03 (2010 December 18)

Ernoe írta:


> Már többször hallottam a német televizioban és olvashato több helyen az interneten, hogy Magyarországon megvilágitott helységben (lámpafénynél) tilos a szeretkezés
> -
> "Wer in Budapest das Licht einschaltet, macht sich strafbar! Sex ist hier nur im Dunkeln erlaubt, das gilt auch für Ehepaare und im eigenen Haus "
> -
> ...


azért vannak itt is elvetemült gondolkodók. nem?


----------



## fecó967 (2011 Január 24)

Az újságok apróhirdetéseinek a zöme ,a "társkeresés"címszó mögé bújva
kínálja az üzletszerű kéjelgést! Az új média törvény mit lép erre?Uram bocsá'
az erköcsrendészet nem olvas újságokat?


----------



## Ernoe (2011 Január 25)

> Az újságok apróhirdetéseinek a zöme ,a "társkeresés"címszó mögé bújva kínálja az üzletszerű kéjelgést!


 *Kedves fecó967
*-
Ha *egy isteni növel *(vagy férfivel) akarsz kulturált körülmények között kéjelegni akkor az anyagi álldozatokkal jár.
-
Emlékeztetlek, hogy *a templomok is körbeküldik a "kosarat" *az urfelmutatás elött mielött elhangzik az "Ite, missa est" (menjetek vége a misének) és mindez annak ellenére, hogy a fizetésed 8-9%-át egy Hitler-Vatikán szerzödés értelmében már egyházadoként automatikusan levonták a fizetésedböl.
-
*Az erkölcsrendészetnek* *az a feladata*, hogy belegyenek tartva az álltalános üzleti és munkaügyi-szabályok. Semmi más. Ennyi egyedülállo ember még soha nem élt a világon. 
-





-
Inkább egy "pásztorora" mint a zuhany alatt, vagy a sekrestyében egy masturbatio.


----------



## boynewman (2011 Február 8)

Pedig nincs jobb mint a szabadban sexelni... 
De nekem már volt vonaton... 
Jakuzziban... 
Szaunában... 
És a jakuzziban még voltak is körülöttünk..de semmit sem vettek észre 
A szatír az gáz... 
Az hogy mutogatja magát az beteges... 
Tavaly nyáron biciklizés közben jött rám a vizelhetnék... 
Bringáról le...bokorba be... 
Mindez pesten a népligetben... 
Egyszercsak egy kukkoló szempárt láttam a bokor másik felén... 
aztán nem messze melettem meg egy bácsikát 
kb 60 éves volt... 
a farkát markolászta... 
és amit mondott mikor észrevettem... 
na az nagyon gáz volt.. 
azt mondja nekem: szeretek sz...ni 
hirtelen azt sem tudtam nevessek vagy sirjak 
vagy hogy egyáltalán mit mondjak erre

szégyelje magát..kb ennyi jött ki belőlem

aztán irány a bringához és tekerés tovább ezerrel...​


----------



## telekunyho (2011 Február 15)

No és ha nekem az utcán esik jól ? Közerkölcs, hol van az már ? Eltünt a többi értékrendszerünkkel együtt. Akkor meg legalább érezzem magam jól


----------



## rich 1986 (2011 Február 20)

Szomorú hogy egyesek bármit megtehetnek következmények nélkül.Utcán szexelők,szatírok,drogosok.Honnan ez az anarchia?Miért kell ezt elviselnie civilizált embereknek?


----------



## Ernoe (2011 Február 20)

-
*A drogosokrol jut eszembe*. Hát igen ez borzaszto, hogy miminden nem történik manapság az aluljárokban.
-
*A Chicagoi Kennedy-Expressway* aluljárojának a betonfalán néhán napja megjelent egy repedés. A beszivárgo viz okozta folt már hetek ota mágnesként vonza a vallásos zarándokokat akik a falon *az imátkozo Szüzanya *képét vélik felismerni.
-
A képeken jol látni, hogy *a vallásos örület lángként terjed*. Kezdetben csak két gyertya volt a szinhelyen, ma a rendörségnek kell biztositani a forgalmat, hogy a gyertyátgyujtogato, rozsafüzért aggato tömeget elne üsse egy auto. A Mariaképek mellet megjelentek a boldoggá nevezés elött állo II. Pál Pápának a képei is aki nagy Madonna-rajongo volt. (Ne tévesszük össze az énekesnövel)
-





-
Az emberek megvannak gyözödve, hogy "Nem mindennapi eseményröl van szo." és ez megerösiti a hitüket. A közlekedés-rendészet még nem rendelte el a fal letisztitását.
-
Megvallom öszintén ilyen foltokkal már talalkoztam én is számtalan lepisilt aluljároba, de hogy imádkozo Madonna lett volna mögött arra még nem is gondoltam. Talán a sok falrakarcolt paralellogramma miatt. 
-
Az amerikai utazási irodáknak több fényképet kéne közölniük a magyar aluljárokrol az talán fellenditené az idegenforgalmat.
-
Hangsulyozom a természetben csak addig élnek az élölények amig szexualisan aktivak. A tiszavirág, a fekete-özvegy stb. csak egyszer onanál és kimulik. Elgondolkodtato, hogy esetleg annak amit ti "pornografiának" neveztek köszönheti az emberiség a hosszu életét. *A 100 éves emberek száma a napjainkba elérte az 1 milliot.*


----------



## Zoltán1984 (2011 Április 10)

Szerintem mindenkinek egyéni joga hogy hol szexel, de ezt én sem tartom valami erkölcsösnek, legalább egy parkba betérhettek volna.


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2011 Május 6)

*Sziasztok Mindenkikiss*

*Szeretettel ajánlom figyelmetekbe a Ch-n elindult árverést :grin:*

*Itt érhető el:*
http://canadahun.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=167


*Köszönöm figyelmeteket*

*Szép napot*

*üdv Anyóka*


----------

